# Mr. Dino Zei an Old Italian Navy Seals "fighting " for Anonimo, now!



## onlyprecious (Jan 19, 2008)

All Forumist Friend know Col. Mr Dino Zei for the famous line of Anonimo bringing his name...
He was born on 1931 and all his life was jointed to Italian Military Navy; its special Corps such as San Marco one (an old Corp already famous during II WWW for its actions) and to love for ships and Sea..
He graduated in Industrial Engineering and worked both as Head of weapons and Explosives Section of the Navy Commandos and Divers Headquarters "Teseo Tesei" and also Head of the Ammunitions Section of the Institute for weapons, Ammunitions and Missile..
He followed especially researches on new materials for war weapons.
Then, he left Military employment and began to work for Panerai as Sole Director and Chairman,s ince when Panerai watches was pratically unkwnown (with the exception of vintage model such us Rolex Cortebert - Angelus - Radiomir or Luminor old war models..).
If Panerai is today a famous Brand all over the World great part of this is due to Mr. Col. Dino Zei's talent and his great rare experience.. as Man first of all, High Officer ialian Navy Seals and Engineer.
After 1999 he left Panerai and then, after a certain further period, began his work as expert for Anonimo.
About Anonimo he brings up all his knowledgement to realise always new interesting high tech timepiece models.
Nothing is casuality for him: Case, dial; Crowns; glass;lugs; every part must have a precise size and function..
Personally, I like very much the San Marco Model and its Count Down System.. the treatment case with Wolfranium makes this watch able to be put onto salt sea water for many years and comes out perfect and mint...like a simple..walk..onto the Sea!
excuse me for my very very bad english, sometimes I don't find correct words to describe what I feel..
I think that pics must speak themselves (look the interesting enamelled Crest which is geft as a gadget gift for lucked buyers of San Marco watch.. nothing is never left "at random"
Pls add few news if you have..
Thanks and Best regards to all,
Giulio
:thanks


----------



## martbroad (Feb 11, 2006)

Superb watch and great photography.I am afraid the price puts it out of my league

but you never know;-)

Martin


----------



## onlyprecious (Jan 19, 2008)

martbroad said:


> Superb watch and great photography.I am afraid the price puts it out of my league
> 
> but you never know;-)
> 
> Martin


It is not mine.. Martin... but pics of Course:-d:-d

Ciao,
Giulio


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

I had the chance to try (I guess a) prototype at a watch fair last September. It is an impressive watch. Pricewise, I am with Martin.


----------



## martinpulli (May 24, 2006)

Firenze said:


> I had the chance to try (I guess a) prototype at a watch fair last September. It is an impressive watch. Pricewise, I am with Martin.


Then don't ever look at one directly. You will certainly fall under it's spell.

I love this watch.


----------

